# I Want One



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/immortal_team7900.htm

Immortal frame. FULL dura-ace. $2799 Looks like my Immortal Ice will be my rain bike.....:thumbsup:


----------

